# Inspired by " BBC Coast"



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone
We have watched a couple of the BBC Coast programs and realised what great scenery we have here in the UK. 
It has inspired us to see as much of the British coastline as we can and we were wondering if any members has tried something similar.

We are not looking to undertake a epic journey but to divide it into 3/4 week sections. We are retired so we have time available this year especially if we don't go across the channel.

Any ideas for route and stopping off places would be appreciated. 

Also if anyone has a set of the BBC DVD's of series 1,2 & 3 for sale I could be interested.

Regards Chris


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We can provide some routes around North Essex and Suffolk.

PM me with details of:
How many miles you want to travel 
Types of places you want to stay e.g. Wild, CL etc
Van size for access
Time of year as sometimes are better than others


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

If you look in the blog section of the forum under sallytraffic you will find that they are part way through a "round the coast" adventure and you may be able to pick up ideas from them.
Good luck

Barrie


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Its sallytrafic (one f) and you can pick up the blog here >Part 1<

recently read about someone who has completed it solo in a smallish van

Did 5,500 miles and averaged 80 per day.

Our trip will be much longer as we are really sticking to the edge, perhaps 8000 miles


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> Its sallytrafic (one f) and you can pick up the blog here >Part 1<
> 
> recently read about someone who has completed it solo in a smallish van
> 
> ...


Just to add so far we have gone clockwise from Southampton to Glasgow in 2685 miles with 37 coast driving days that's an average of 72.5 miles a day.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The problem with going around the UK for any extended period is the expense of camp sites. If money is tight (and even if it is'nt) its very very much cheaper to explore the equally dramatic coastline of Brittany and parts of western france where there are many fantastic aires in virtually every town some located right on the sea front. Something to consider maybe as an alternative!


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

*uk touring*

hi we toured round the coast last year and to save some cash we booked a lot of sites with haven camping and joined the freedomtrail a lot of savings to be made free break stamp card and touring vouchers, some good sites like camping and caravan sites others not so good but for the price you pay??much safer than wild camping but dont tell everyone or there wont be any pitches left.

junentom


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Seen this?
http://www.seaviewcamping.co.uk/
Had it for Christmas and aim to do a few.


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Thankyou everyone for the information.

Sallytrafic - I have found your blog very interesting and have cut and pasted large chunks of it into a word document to use as reference enroute.

Telbell - The book you quoted looks good. I will be visiting the NEC in Feb so will take a closer look there.
I also use Autoroute with all the Caravan Club and Camping and Caravan Club sites and small sites plotted when planning journeys.

Gelathae - Because of my husband's health we may not be able to go abroad this year. Also as I said we have been inspired to see more of UK.

Thanks again 
Chris


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Thankyou everyone for the information.

Sallytrafic - I have found your blog very interesting and have cut and pasted large chunks of it into a word document to use as reference enroute.

Telbell - The book you quoted looks good. I will be visiting the NEC in Feb so will take a closer look there.
I also use Autoroute with all the Caravan Club and Camping and Caravan Club sites and small sites plotted when planning journeys.

Gelathae - Because of my husband's health we may not be able to go abroad this year. Also as I said we have been inspired to see more of UK.

Thanks again 
Chris


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

*FAO: Andrew and Shirley*

Hi to you both.
I just wanted to say a very big thank you for the information you have sent to me about the coast of East Anglia.
You must have spent quite some time preparing it and I will definitely be using it during this summers tour.
I will let you know later how we got on.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

To go around the UK was the main reason for us to buy Motorhomes as we have visited different places abroad throughout our working life on Planes and Coaches and realised we hadn't seen things in UK.
We have never regretted this decision and have just last year completed the Eastern side coastline so we have been right around including Southern Ireland (must do the north).
We have put up with so many people saying Its as easy to go abroad you need the sun to enjoy a holiday as you cant rely on the weather.
The weather hasn't spoilt any of our tours not even last years dreadful summer.
But now some people are thinking of having holidays in the UK due to the Euro I hope they see just how beautiful the UK is and what they have been missing.
Mavis


----------



## reflogoff11 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi,

BBC Published a very good Annual based on the `COAST`programme, I bought one from Smiths. I carry it in my Motorhome so I can look up interesting places on my travels. Like you I wish to see as much of this wonderful country as possible.

Barrie.


----------



## 117332 (Oct 10, 2008)

As a diver I visit various parts of the the UK, the coastline of the UK is is so diverse, I have often thought of a trip myself, for me the west coast of Scotland would be somewhere I would spend some time, the coast programme is often repeated on sky, good luck with your trip, Im sure you will have a great time. I think all parts of the UK have something different to offer so you shouldn't have two days the same. 

Tom


----------

